# GetUserName in textbox anzeigen



## Greenhorn (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Ich hab ein kleines problem, zwar weiss ich auch als greenhorn wie ich die getusername function benutze um den username anzeigen zu lassen, aber ich würde diese info gerne in einer textbox anstelle msgbox anzeigen lassen, so dass ich diese info in einem weiteren schritt in einer logdatei speichern kann.

folgenden code habe ich benuzt um die username anzeigen zu lassen:


Option Explicit

Private Declare Function GetUserName Lib "advapi32.dll" _
    Alias "GetUserNameA" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, nSize _
    As Long) As Long

Public Function RetrieveUserName() As String

    Const MaxLen = 50
    Dim strName As String
    Dim lngRetVal As Long
    strName = Space$(MaxLen)
    lngRetVal = GetUserName(strName, MaxLen)
    strName = Trim$(strName)
    strName = Left$(strName, Len(strName) - 1)
    RetrieveUserName = strName

End Function

Private Sub Command1_Click()

    MsgBox RetrieveUserName

End Sub

Wie kann ich jetzt die funktion retrieveusername in einer textbox anstelle der (private sub command1_click())msgbox anzeigen lassen? ich steig einfach nicht dahinter.

danke fürs feedback und liebe grüsse
greenhorn


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Mai 2003)

Du kannst den gleichen Wert, den Du an die MsgBox-Funktion übergibst auch einfach direkt in die Textbox übergeben:

```
Text1.Text = RetrieveUserName()
```

Aber wenn es nur darum geht, den Benutzernamen in eine Datei zu schreiben, kannst Du diesen auch in eine normale Variable schreiben und so für den Benutzer unsichtbar halten.


----------

